# The Camellia



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a look at my latest project: http://120pointme.blogspot.com/2010/07/azalea-next-chapter-camellia.html


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, that's really magnificent. I love the roof interior--that's a really nice solution to a common problem. It looks fantastic


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutlely fantastic, Bruce! I hope my own interation can meet the very high standard you've set! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

You've done an outstanding job on the Camellia. I know it was a long time coming, but the results were worth the wait. Make sure you bring it to Jim's fall narrow guage meet. I can't wait to see it in person.

Doc


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is something else!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job - especially the end railings. (Good job you only had one end to do!)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What??? The window sashes don't open? Slacker!  All that cigar smoke and no ventilation! 

Seriously, that's a beautiful job. I'm _almost_ inspired to get back to work on the Orbisonia again. (It's taking a lot to inspire me to get back to the "old" projects of late. Don' t know why that is...) I suppose I should probably clean the workshop and find the lights I bought for it. I've got to figure out what I want to do about powering them, though. I've discovered that a single 9-volt battery doesn't last all that long when powering incandescent lights, and there's no way I'm converting the two chandeliers I bought for this car to LEDs. Fortunately there's a large day bed inside the Orbisonia, so I should be able to hide a 7.4 volt Li-Ion battery under that without much trouble. That should last a fair chunk longer, and be easily rechargeable to boot. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,
I am truly awed by your craftsmanship! That is a remarkably beautiful piece of art masquerading as a model railroad parlour car!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Love arch top windows on pax cars, great model!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have really enjoyed building this model. It was a long time in planning, but it's great to see it finally finished. 

Doc - I'll bring it, but YOU can't look too closely.  It doesn't begin to compare to your gorgeous model. 

Here's a shot that helps show how big it is. The turntable below is 3 feet long.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw this on 1:20.Me Bruce. Absolutely stunning!! Outstanding job!


----------

